# Eheim 2213 unbalanced impeller



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you sure it is properly primed? My Eheims will make a very loud racket until all the air is cleared from the canister.


----------



## adamgrace04 (May 6, 2012)

I think so. I've done it the same as I've aways done in the past (I know that doesn't fully answer your question but I'm not sure what else to say).


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Try lubing the impeller with some vasiline (100% aquarium safe). That stopped the rattle in my Aquaclear filter and it might help you here.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You probably lost one of the two black rubber shaft bushings that hold the impeller shaft vertical. One is located in the center bottom of the impeller well and the other is located in the center of the pump latch.

Here are some pics of what you need to look for.


----------



## adamgrace04 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I do indeed have the two rubber ends that hold the rod. 



















you can see how the shaft leans over to one side.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad to see you have all the parts.

The last pic is the impeller and it will not be centered until the rubber bushings are installed, the shaft & impeller is installed, the pump cover and the pump latch is installed.

Try assembling all those parts and use a flashlight to peek in the slot of the pump latch. You should see that the impeller is perfectly centered in the impeller well.


----------



## adamgrace04 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, yeah I've disassembled and reassembled the impeller several times now. Still makes that vibrating/grinding sound. I'm certain the impeller still leans to one side when the bushings are in place. Am I missing anything else?


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you put the cover back on that goes between the impeller and the latch you spin to hold impeller in place. I literally just forgot to do it like 20 minutes ago after I cleaned mine and it was crazy loud. I didn't see that piece in your picture.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I also had the same issue with my eheim 2213 when it was new. I believe as the bioslime built up it began to quiet down. I have not used it in over a year though so I don't remember.

It drove me absolutely ****ing crazy though


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

if you have both the rubber bushings and there both being used properly the impellar shaft shouldent be able to lean that far because it would snap, its only ceramic. i think the bushings are your problem, if not i would just buy a whole new impellar assembly with new shaft and bushings.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

A quick google leads to some information...

Old 2213's never exhibited this problem and many many people complained about new 2213's making a rattle. 

I now remember that pressing on the head covering the motor assembly made it 100% silent


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

a rattle due to something loose in the motor housing and an impellar leaning over and sticking to the side are 2 difrent things.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is a exploded diagram in a pdf file. Make sure all your parts are there. Something should be holding the outer end to keep it centered.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/eheim_parts/Eheim_Parts_2213.pdf


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

jreich said:


> a rattle due to something loose in the motor housing and an impellar leaning over and sticking to the side are 2 difrent things.


The impeller is sticking to the side because nothing was stopping it as shown in the picture.. Once assembled it will not stick to the side. Assuming he has done the obvious and made sure all the parts were put back together, the impeller will no longer be able to touch the side.

Where does this leave one? Like in my case, a constant low 'rattle' that went away when I pressed on the motor housing. NOT because the impeller was touching the sides. My EHEIM Pro 3 exhibits none of this. All I can hear is the almost silent whirring of the impeller

I'm sure OP made sure all the parts were there.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

ridethespiral said:


> The impeller is sticking to the side because nothing was stopping it as shown in the picture.. Once assembled it will not stick to the side. Assuming he has done the obvious and made sure all the parts were put back together, the impeller will no longer be able to touch the side.
> 
> Where does this leave one? Like in my case, a constant low 'rattle' that went away when I pressed on the motor housing. NOT because the impeller was touching the sides. My EHEIM Pro 3 exhibits none of this. All I can hear is the almost silent whirring of the impeller
> 
> I'm sure OP made sure all the parts were there.


i guess you didnt read the op's post where he said and i quote


adamgrace04 said:


> Putting the rod in and the rest of the assembly slowly, it still pulls over to one side.
> 
> Turing it back on I definitely think it's making all this noise because its touching the side.


 comprehension is key! 
when trying to troubleshoot something assumptions will allways get you in the end.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not saying we should assume that he did put it together correctly, but since it was already mentioned I was just branching out on the ideas. :smile:

When putting in the assembly in slowly, of course it is going to snap over to one side, the magnets are pretty strong. The first time I read that in the OP, this is exactly what I imagined, and what I still view him as explaining what is happening. He doesn't say if it is touching or not when completely assembled though, and I have a strong feeling it is not.

If it is touching (use a bright LED flashlight to check!) and every single part is in place, a warranty claim is in need.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

ridethespiral said:


> a warranty claim is in need.


if that turns out to be the case, something is broken that is, i would just get a new impelar assembly and you should be ready to role again. my lfs is decent and actually carries this in there "parts room" so ask and you may get lucky. if not its cheap online.


----------



## bertu63 (Dec 22, 2015)

adamgrace04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently cleaned out my Eheim 2213 and after putting it all back together I've found that the pump is now making a racket (grinding/vibrating sounds). I opened up the impeller shaft and without the rod I can see that the impeller sticks to one side. Putting the rod in and the rest of the assembly slowly, it still pulls over to one side.
> 
> ...


the impeller is made of 2 parts which come apart - also the bushings get worn out so you probably need to buy both 

7632600 (Impeller 50Hz) or 7632610 (Impeller 60 Hz)
and
7433710 - Axle with bushings


----------

